# What is the lowest night temperature in your flower room?



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that summer is over and cold air becomes available for free again, I have been revisiting my lights-off temperature in the flower room.

Could folks chime in and mention what their best target temp is during lights out in a flower room?  I usually aim for the low 60's or high 50's.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2012)

It is my understanding and experience that MJ doesn't like temps lower than 60f. If the temps got lower for an hour then went back up to mid 60s, I suspect that wouldn't cause any problems, but if the temps drop below 60f every night as it did for me last winter, then the plants will slow way down and eventually start showing deficiencies. I try to keep them at or above 65f at the coolest.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

I follow you obee-wan-Puppy, but what about the logic that mother nature subjects plants to low temps, and in some cases it encourages or supports the flower cycle?  I've used the logic that the plant is stimulated to flower & finish because it thinks its going to die soon.  It knows that from the hours of darkness and the lowering of temperature.  And I'd think that Afghani and Paki strains are naturally hit with 40's and below at night, you know?

What do you think?  Is that flawed logic?

In the past my general rule of thumb has aimed at the 'ideal' environment. Mid to low 70's during light, mid to high 60's at night.  Right now the flower room holds at 65.5 and 50% RH in dankness.  Just figured that indica strains might enjoy the extra kick at night.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 9, 2012)

I try never to run them under 75 in my room in the winter but thats just were I like mine dialed in for low temps. Good luck yur travels pilgrem 


BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

ideal  from what I have learned and shoot for is 10 degrees lower that when lights are on.....with that being said..my temps are 78f  lights on...and 68 lights off...now with the lower night time temps  My flower room should be banging

take care and be safe


----------



## gourmet (Oct 9, 2012)

The lowest my night temps get is 64 F


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I follow you obee-wan-Puppy, but what about the logic that mother nature subjects plants to low temps, and in some cases it encourages or supports the flower cycle?  I've used the logic that the plant is stimulated to flower & finish because it thinks its going to die soon.  It knows that from the hours of darkness and the lowering of temperature.  And I'd think that Afghani and Paki strains are naturally hit with 40's and below at night, you know?
> 
> What do you think?  Is that flawed logic?
> 
> In the past my general rule of thumb has aimed at the 'ideal' environment. Mid to low 70's during light, mid to high 60's at night.  Right now the flower room holds at 65.5 and 50% RH in dankness.  Just figured that indica strains might enjoy the extra kick at night.


I don't think that logic is flawed but it is for plants grown outside under mother nature. Mother nature has her own way of doing things but she does them in ballance with everything in the environment. For us who grow inside, we aren't able to properly mimic mother nature, so the same rules don't allways apply, at least not all of them. Fortunately, our plants adapt to what we have set up for them, so then we have to find the new optimum settings, which work for them in our individual setups. Sometimes it lines up with mother nature, sometimes it don't


----------



## akhockey (Oct 17, 2012)

Sometimes I have a hard time keeping my room above 50 at night in the winter. Ive had cold snaps that took me down to 40. As long as the roots stay relatively warm there shouldnt be much of an issue. When the roots get cold too though growth will slow substantially. My hydro rez is heated to 58 so the roots in my hydro stay a constant-ish temp like plants grown outside in the ground (mither nature) but my soil plants next to them lag behind a little it seems in grow bags that get cold at night.


----------



## bugzl (Oct 21, 2012)

I once finished flowering under near freezing conditions.
The soil was kept warm though, at about 60-70°F.
Took 14 weeks to finish instead of the usual 9.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 22, 2012)

old sssc guy, my last gj here was abruptly stopped due to me having continuous cold "nights" in my buddies basement. after a week of me thinking soil mix was being exhausted of N, it turned out that they were shutting down at 6wks flower due to temps hitting constant low 50's. same soil mix was run next bloom cycle with temps adjusted and no fade to plants. as HP said your logic sounds pretty good, just for OD plants thats all.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 23, 2012)

Depending on  what stage you are in flower  you better off keeping  temps in the  high  60's to low 70's  unless your trying to  possibly bring different colors  into the equation ,
i used to believe  lower temps  was a good  idea you know  following   seasonal temps  like out doors 
   but in reality its NOT for indoor    colder temps= slows growth period


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 24, 2012)

The flower room runs at 78-80 during light, 65-70 during dark.  Was playing with the idea that colder nights would help complete some strains that just don't want to finish.


----------

